# Rockwell Vertical Mill to CNC?



## cbtrek (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anybody converted a Rockwell Vertical Mill to CNC yet?


----------



## massonga (Jun 13, 2021)

I have one  I purchased from a buddy that was converted to CNC it was originally bought from Moosejaw Technical Institute


----------

